

The Gossip Machine, Churning Out Cash - chrishenn
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/22/us/22gossip.html

======
chrishenn
It seems that there's a much bigger market for it now that content can be put
online quickly, at a much cheaper cost.

 _Posting more than 30 exclusive items a day is common. “We’re trying to build
what they call addicts online,” Mr. Perel said_

The model thrives off super low quality content, yet the websites are able to
gain diehard readers. Even some of my favorite websites and blogs are useless
to me without their rss feed.

